# October Photo of the Month 2022



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok…this thread was lonely, so I decided to post. I’m not worried about winning anything, but don‘t want this contest to vanish! So…it’s not a Halloween costume…it was a homemade birthday photo “shoot” I did for a friend of mine. The model, Bill, was a good sport, but obviously not thrilled having to wear a pink princess style hat. Lol!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

4 horsemen of the apocalypse: plague, famine, war, death


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

A mermaid riding a seahorse


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Harley and my daughter in a costume class - he is a poodle and she is wearing a poodle skirt


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Star & I playing Secret Agent Men. I had fun painting her a Tuxedo Tshirt.


----------



## snowberry (Nov 2, 2021)

Ghostly man


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Enrollment period for October Photo of the Month 2022 is over. No new entries, please. The poll has been set up. Please vote! You can vote till November 30th from now.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Our October Photo of the Month 2022 winner (4 votes) is... 📸 📷










...snowberry.

@snowberry , please stay tuned. You'll receive a Private Message regarding your prizes, within few next days.


----------

